# RUS army to issue conscripts "Army Vanity Cases" (shaving kits)



## The Bread Guy (1 Apr 2014)

One MORE thing to be inspected, right?

From the Russian military Info-machine, in Russian and in Google English (no, this isn't an April Fool's gag) ....


> First time in the history of the Russian Armed Forces , starting with the spring conscription campaign in 2014 , each inductee will be provided by "Army travel bag."
> 
> It will be given to each recruit in the military commissariat , along with clothing and equipment .
> 
> ...


----------



## q_1966 (1 Apr 2014)

Shaving machine you say...fancy lol


----------



## Tibbson (1 Apr 2014)

Now I understand why the RCAF always stays in hotels.  Not only does it save having to issue these kits but our pers also have the opportunity to get those nifty shower caps AND the white mitts to put a slight shine on their boots.  All the Russians need to issue is a continental breakfast now.


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Apr 2014)

Get Nautical said:
			
		

> Shaving machine you say...fancy lol


Hey, if Google Translate only gets that a bit clunky, it's not doing too, too bad.


----------



## Kirkhill (1 Apr 2014)

One more thine to be inspected Toni?

"You're kit will be inspected every morning.  I expect to see every container full......"


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Apr 2014)

In Russia you no own vanity kit, vanity kit own you!!!


----------



## Colin Parkinson (2 Apr 2014)

and they are even getting real socks now and not wraps. I am sure the "Grandfathers" will make a killing selling kits taken from recruits on the black market.


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Apr 2014)

Colin P said:
			
		

> and they are even getting real socks now and not wraps. I am sure the "Grandfathers" will make a killing selling kits taken from recruits on the black market.


Oh yeah!

And the few remaining WW2 vets will be complaining how these softies wouldn't have made the cut at Stalingrade/Kursk/etc....


----------



## Kat Stevens (2 Apr 2014)

At least it cuts down on the gaggle of recruits at the RUSEX trying to kit themselves out.  Just the reduction in "what colour shaving creme can do I need for BMQ?" questions on army.russki would be worth the cost.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (2 Apr 2014)

We must not allow a "Shaving Cream Gap"!!!! 8)


----------

